

Classroom 7 Bootstraps Online Learning Site Using Cloudant NoSQL Service - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/classroom-7-bootstraps-online-learning-site-using-cloudant/

======
mlmilleratmit
I'm pretty syched to see developers taking on the interface of offline and f2f
courses.

